# First Warranty Claim



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Outback is 4.5 months old, and today was her first warranty claim. I have taken photo's of the peeling decals and sent them to the dealership who is going to send them to Keystone, so we'll see how they are on honouring a warranty. I do not anticipate a problem, but we'll see. When we first bought our PU, I have 2 warranty claims in the first 2 months, and it took about 7 months to get it resolved. But I think that was the dealership who was being an idiot. BTW, it was Pacific RV Sales in Lantzville who was the dealership for the PU. I would not recommend buying any RV from them







. As soon as they have your $$$, then you are dust in the wind as far as they are concerned. 
But I have a good feeling about this one, and I will keep you updated as this goes along.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob

I do not think you should have a problem, I made a few claims in my 1st year and the dealer took care of me, in one case they came to my house an replaced screws that were breaking









Lets us know how it goes.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The only problem is this may be considered a "trim adjustment." Keystone may be limiting "trim adjustment" claims to 90 days now.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 of my decals were peeling a little. I do not know what was used but it was taken care of easily. Good Luck.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good luck, to you shaela21. Hope it works out on the high side!


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Bob, hope you had a good holiday season. Maybe if you wouldn't drive so fast the decals wouldn't peel







. Anyways good luck dealing with them. On an aside Vic/Kelly from popup times are thinking of going to the isalnd this summer, there is a slim chance we might join them. Do you want to maybe get together? If so I will keep you psted. JR


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

So it has been 3 weeks since I submitted the photo's, and today the dealership called and asked me to bring the trailer in so they can look at the decals and know exactly which ones to replace. Apparently the work has been approved, so that is good. I am pleased that it will be done by the March spring break 'cause that is our first trip of the year







.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> So it has been 3 weeks since I submitted the photo's, and today the dealership called and asked me to bring the trailer in so they can look at the decals and know exactly which ones to replace. Apparently the work has been approved, so that is good. I am pleased that it will be done by the March spring break 'cause that is our first trip of the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you will be taken care of









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good news Bob, you had a good feeling all along and it payed out









Please post before and after pictures when you get a chance

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3 weeks for the dealer to call you back seems like a long time. I wish you the best with your claim. Don't forget to post before/after pic's for us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are getting taken care of
Keep us updated

Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I will be without the OB for 1 month. They will be examining the exterior tomorrow and ordering the new decals and that should take about 2-3 weeks to arrive, and then the removal of old and attaching the new ones. As long as it get it back by the middle of March, then I will be happy. But this also gives me time to level the parking spot that I park the TT on. Kind of un-level, so some digging and spreading of rock and soil should make a nice nest for trailer







.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I received a call today from the dealership and all the decals are in at the service center and this friday they will put them on, and hopefully I can bring the Outback home on Saturday



































sunny







. The parking lot has been lonely and who would guess that I would miss having a trailer parked there, but I do. I really, really do. Saturday will be a good day.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Good news!!!


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I had the same problem with the one on the front. I will be taking it in in mid march.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought an OB last November. Seemed like a perfect time to buy. Middle of winter and record high gas prices and all. When doing my homework before buying I priced shopped the model I was interested in (27 RSDS) in Washington (home), OR, ID, CA. I found the prices all over the map. I ended up buying from a dealership in Pasco WA about 150 miles from here. The savings was almost 3k over the local dealership.

At any rate it has already been to the local dealership for a warranty repair on the hot water heater. In order to process the warranty claim the local dealership wanted the "in service" date. This I provided by providing the purchase paperwork (that also showed the purchase price). The transaction went alright until they insisted that there was no problem with the HWT it was just in bypass. I knew that, I put it in bypass when I winterized it! The discussion ended on an amiable note but the dealer did say "perhaps you should talk to YOUR dealer next time (you know, the one that's 150 miles away)!

We have used the trailer 3 times and love it. However yesterday I went to check it out at the storage facility and noticed some delamination going on just above the slid out. Two seams buckled outward. So I will be going back to the local dealership for round two. If I hear any "your dealership" talk I will track down the regional rep and go from there.

At the root of the problem maybe the rate of reimbursement from outback to the dealer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Swany - Where are you from???

Hope things work out but would like to know what dealer you had a problem at?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

And she is finally home. 4 weeks and 2 days, and to be honest, I am not totally happy with the decals. But I am not going to leave the trailer there for another month. We'll see what happens.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like the dump valve guy got another job.









Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

shaela21 said:


> And she is finally home. 4 weeks and 2 days, and to be honest, I am not totally happy with the decals. But I am not going to leave the trailer there for another month. We'll see what happens.
> [snapback]87335[/snapback]​


HI!
Voice of experience here. Look up your dealership on the internet, or call your dealership and ask if it has a "home office" or who owns it. Also, call Keystone, YOURSELF, and make them aware of the lousy service you've gotten. They have a toll-free #, and I've called them three times, so far, on my 27RSDS. I also found out the home-office for my dealership, called there, asked to speak to the owner, was given his name and he's to call me Monday. Meanwhile, the district manager contacted me, and when I took my unit back, I was treated like royalty, by the GENERAL manager, not the service manager, even. Things started happening, when I called the home office of the dealership, and I bet they will for you, too!!
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------

